# Dramatic "creased" eyes for Asians -- first post



## beekaye (Jun 24, 2008)

My first post...

Dramatic "creased" eyes for Asianistas with monolids.










































*Face: *

Primer: Shishiedo Matifying Veil, MAC paint pot soft ochre 
Foundation: BE in Golden Medium, MAC Blot Powder

*Eyes: *

MAC e/s in Chill (white) 
MAC e/s in Embark (brown) 
MUFE Aqua Eyes in Black 
MAC Liquid eyeliner in boot black 
MUFE eyelashes (don't remember what kind, sorry!)


----------



## happy*phantom (Jun 24, 2008)

Holy moly, the liner and the fake-crease are extremely hot! That's perfection! Btw, you're so gorgeous...


----------



## midget (Jun 24, 2008)

Love the eyes..but about the lips. I hate it when people do that..my pet peeve.


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 24, 2008)

Ohhh...Im not Asian but ppl always think I am prob bc I do have the monolid.
But wow i love this look. The liner is so on point! 

I will def be doing this look this weekend!


----------



## beekaye (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi midget, this was actually from a challenge on a different beauty blog for the chola look (lip liner, no lipstick) based on a YouTuber's make-up tutorial. So, definitely not my usual way of doing my lips! Hahah.

Thank you, Happy Phantom.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beekaye* 

 
_Hi midget, this was actually from a challenge on a different beauty blog for the chola look (lip liner, no lipstick) based on a YouTuber's make-up tutorial. So, definitely not my usual way of doing my lips! Hahah.

Thank you, Happy Phantom._

 
*breathes a sigh of relief*


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 24, 2008)

Love the eyes!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the look challenge or not, it suits the vibe with the hat and so on.  I really admire the ability to create a crease so well.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jun 24, 2008)

Well SHUT THE FRONT DOOR SISTER!! AMAZING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Work IT OUT!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 24, 2008)

That looks awesome. 
And you are really pretty!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 24, 2008)

-absolutely look like a priceless doll.  I don't know how you did this, but it's outstanding artistry.


----------



## almmaaa (Jun 24, 2008)

I love it very pretty, cant wait to see more pic and I looove ur tats!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 24, 2008)

very pretty!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 24, 2008)

tutorial please lady!!! this is beautiful...great work!!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 24, 2008)

u look like a famous actress in Taiwan!! great blending!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 24, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## LADYLONLINE (Jun 24, 2008)

you are the HAWT sh*t jie-jie...
i love you and your look(s)...

i am so glad you're here!

xoxo ~L


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 24, 2008)

Skillzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 24, 2008)

that's so glam!  you should do tutorials!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

really nice.. i love ur eyes.. <3


----------



## nunu (Jun 24, 2008)

love it!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 24, 2008)

Love the eyes!


----------



## nikki (Jun 24, 2008)

Your eyes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 24, 2008)

That is AMAZING. You have mad skillz. Tutorial plz.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh snap!! 

Your totally hott!  I love em plugs and your chola lips!


----------



## hr44 (Jun 25, 2008)

fantastic!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 25, 2008)

lol when i first read the name of the thread i thought it said "dramatic CROSSED eyes" hahah. but wow you did a great job! what brush do u use to make the 2 eyeshadow colors really defined and separate from each other to get that creased effect?


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 25, 2008)

Excellent skills.


----------



## Lessandes (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 25, 2008)

That's beautiful!!!!


----------



## MacArtist (Jun 25, 2008)

hot!

The 6th picture is amazing, stellar blending


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow... i love this soooo much!!! Youre beautiful & did a wonderful job!!! Your skills are amazing & this is just flawless... i cant say anymore other than i really hope to see more of you!!!


----------



## beekaye (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!!


----------



## JackiePanda (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow, I'm diggin this look! Talk about skills. I woulda never guessed that you have a monolid.


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh i love this look. Your eyes are amazing!!


----------



## user79 (Jun 25, 2008)

I love the eyes, but I am not crazy about the dark lipliner. I'd try a lipliner in a more suitable shade for the lipstick. But you did a great job for making the crease.


----------



## nat108 (Jun 25, 2008)

I love how you created a crease. It actually makes your eyes look bigger. I would def like to see a tutuorial on this =)


----------



## RobinG (Jun 25, 2008)

WOW. I am stunned. You are beautiful and the look is great.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jun 25, 2008)

That's really cool! Love the look.


----------



## Myranda (Jun 25, 2008)

Fabulous! Love your blending skills!


----------



## beekaye (Jun 25, 2008)

This is actually a very, very easy look to create. The brush I used to make that hard line plus blend it out was a MAC 239. If you lightly press it into the area where the crease would be on an asian eye, it will make that line -- then you just lightly blend it out. The 239 is my favorite brush!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jun 26, 2008)

very pretty, i love the whole look on you!!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jun 26, 2008)

that liner looks sick on you girl!


----------



## makikay (Jun 26, 2008)

OH you are a genious!!


----------



## mslitta (Jun 26, 2008)

That is HOT and I must say that I just love your style


----------



## trammie (Jun 26, 2008)

i agree with grace! Tutorial please! I have the asian eyes and this look is gorgeous!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beekaye* 

 
_This is actually a very, very easy look to create. The brush I used to make that hard line plus blend it out was a MAC 239. If you lightly press it into the area where the crease would be on an asian eye, it will make that line -- then you just lightly blend it out. The 239 is my favorite brush!_

 
thanks for answering! and i would love to see a tutorial too!


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 26, 2008)

great for those that dont have any, but i think you still need to work on your liner skills.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jun 26, 2008)

This is fricken hott!!


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 26, 2008)

very interresting work)


----------



## laneyyy (Jun 26, 2008)

DAMMMN! That crease is AMAZING!!! I need you to do mine! =]


----------



## zsooooofi (Jun 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sexy sexy sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You make me want to change my whole style in hair,makeup,clothes 
gorgeous shaped eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey LANEYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i love Ville Valo,tooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HIM makes the most gorgeous music on this earth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cyanide Sun and Sleepwalking Past Hope are my 2 faves of Venus Doom. What are Your faves????
Of course all of them 
You make me want to put out a Heartagram myself :-D


----------



## Nox (Jun 26, 2008)

That is quite a stunning presentation.  I love the faux crease makeup!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Jun 26, 2008)

def. do a tut!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 28, 2008)

no chola lips are sexy! dont peeve them haha


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (Jun 28, 2008)

ahh you are so pretty <3

love this look 

i am an asian with monolids XD

lol


----------



## Chi (Jul 10, 2008)

Wait... is this an older picture or did you get extensions? Love the look and the blending!


----------



## Lessandes (Jul 11, 2008)

LOVE those lashes °_°


----------



## seiya_odango (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty! I love the definition you gave your eyes. Your tats and piercings are cool too ^^


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 17, 2008)

i love your style u got mad skillz!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Jul 17, 2008)

I love it  its goregous


----------



## ramieee (Jul 17, 2008)

lovely lovely lovely!  u should make a tut on this~ please ~~


----------



## yummiebitez (Jul 18, 2008)

kaybeeeeeeeeee..........why did you disappear from blogger???? come back to us


----------



## Emmi (Jul 18, 2008)

Love your eyes


----------

